# Cant forward my ports Cisco EPC3925



## bolo822 (Aug 18, 2013)

Hello,

I have very big problem, I've been trying for whole day to forward ports for steam and I just can't I tried everything, I have Cisco EPC3925 ( Its main thing I think its router - right ? ) Then I have connected Airport Express to it with ethernet cable ( It's working as DHCP and NAT I have double nat issue in my airport program I don't know what is this ) also Airport Express is set to create a Wi-Fi network, then I have connected Airport Extreme with Wi-fi and set to exceed wi-fi network and can't change anything in it , can't open ports etc. etc. MY COMPUTER is connected to Airport Extreme ( 2nd device ) with cable ! So Im not connecting my computer to internet with wi-fi

Also I've been looking in Airport Express ( the 1st device ) and I saw that there I can open ports , but I opened them and nothing happend ... ports are still closed... Also I've set my computer ip to static , tried everything . And portforward.com site isn't helpfull . Also I tried to set Airport Express ( 1st device ) in bridge mode and nothing happend ( after I set it to bridge mode I can't open ports in airport program )

Please is there anyone that can Help me with this ????

Also I want to say that somehow I dont know how, but I managed to open ports in the past :angry:


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Welcome to TSF!

You have to forward the ports in the first router to the static ip of the 2nd router [your airport] and then from the airport to your static ip assigned pc/device.


----------



## bolo822 (Aug 18, 2013)

Wand3r3r said:


> Welcome to TSF!
> 
> You have to forward the ports in the first router to the static ip of the 2nd router [your airport] and then from the airport to your static ip assigned pc/device.


ok ill try that and let u know if it works thanks for answer tho ! do I have to put airport express ( first apple device ) in bridge mode?? I have double nat if I dont


----------



## bolo822 (Aug 18, 2013)

I did what u said and its not working... I forwarded ports on my cisco to my 1st Airport ( I have double nat showing dunno what is this ) then I forwarded ports on my 1st airport to my pc static adress witch is 10.0.1.10 keep in mind my pc is connected with cable to 2nd airport and I cant forward any ports there and second airport ip is 10.0.1.7 what now ?? pls help me


----------



## bolo822 (Aug 18, 2013)

bump help pls...


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

1st and 2nd airports? It should be the cisco router and the air ports hung off that not router<>airport<>airport.

From a pc connected to the first router do a tracert yahoo.com via a command prompt and post the info for review.


----------



## bolo822 (Aug 18, 2013)

Wand3r3r said:


> 1st and 2nd airports? It should be the cisco router and the air ports hung off that not router<>airport<>airport.
> 
> From a pc connected to the first router do a tracert yahoo.com via a command prompt and post the info for review.


Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Mistrz>tracert yahoo.com

Tracing route to yahoo.com [98.138.253.109]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms 1 ms <1 ms 10.0.1.1
2 4 ms 1 ms <1 ms 192.168.1.1
3 * * * Request timed out.
4 9 ms 16 ms 14 ms 89-75-16-161.infra.chello.pl [89.75.16.xxx]
5 140 ms * 140 ms 84.116.252.xx <--they are different from each other
6 146 ms 144 ms 178 ms 84.116.137.xx <--they are different from each other
7 146 ms 148 ms 151 ms 84.116.138.xxx <--they are different from each other
8 130 ms 130 ms 149 ms us-nyc01b-rd1-gi-2-0-0.aorta.net [84.116.130.26]

9 155 ms 154 ms 154 ms 84.116.137.xxx <--they are different from each other
10 149 ms 146 ms 153 ms exchange-cust1.ch1.equinix.NET [206.223.119.16]

11 170 ms 167 ms 172 ms ae-7.pat2.nez.yahoo.com [216.115.104.126]
12 177 ms 175 ms 191 ms xe-5-0-0.msr2.ne1.yahoo.com [216.115.100.3]
13 171 ms 170 ms 175 ms xe-8-0-0.clr1-a-gdc.ne1.yahoo.com [98.138.144.29
]
14 171 ms 165 ms 168 ms et-18-25.fab7-1-gdc.ne1.yahoo.com [98.138.93.11]

15 177 ms 167 ms 174 ms po-16.bas2-7-prd.ne1.yahoo.com [98.138.240.34]
16 175 ms 173 ms 171 ms ir1.fp.vip.ne1.yahoo.com [98.138.253.109]

Trace complete.

This is what I got.

I didnt know if I can post the "xxx" numbers because one of them is my ip I suppose? They are all different from each other.



Wand3r3r said:


> 1st and 2nd airports? It should be the cisco router and the air ports hung off that not router<>airport<>airport.


Also i dont know what u mean by that?? Its like ;

CISCO < --- AIRPORT EXPRESS CONNECTEC TO CISCO WITH ETHERNET ------------------- AIRPORT EXTREME CONNECTS TO AIRPORT EXPRESS WITH WI-FI. I think this is what u meant?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

bolo822 it appears you did the tracert not from the cisco but from the airport. It did not reveal if you had public ip though because of the response the 3rd hop had.

Go to ipchicken.com. It will tell you your public ip. It is the ip referenced in the 4th hop of the tracert?

you have to get forwarding working on the cisco before moving on to the airports. This may mean you have to move a pc so it can attach to the cisco [and change your pcs static ip to the cisco lan subnet].

Once it works to your pc when connected to the cisco we can then tackle the Airports.


----------



## bolo822 (Aug 18, 2013)

Wand3r3r said:


> bolo822 it appears you did the tracert not from the cisco but from the airport. It did not reveal if you had public ip though because of the response the 3rd hop had.
> 
> Go to ipchicken.com. It will tell you your public ip. It is the ip referenced in the 4th hop of the tracert?
> 
> ...


4 9 ms 16 ms 14 ms 89-75-16-161.infra.chello.pl [89.75.16.xxx] this is different from what ipchicken.com shows me :/ Name Address: 89-77-141-xxx.dynamic.chello.pl this is what ipchicken shows me "xxx" is 3 digits. 

Ok I will connect my pc tommorow and reply here because I need to buy another longer cable hehe  Thank you very much for reply I hope I can get it to work !


----------

